# contador 0 - 9



## Pipe (Ago 7, 2007)

ola a todos! 
kisiera saber kmo hacer un circuito contador de 0 - 9 (con los C.I 7447 y 7490 si es posible) pero que en vez de contar con el pulso del 555 darle un pulso yo por medio de un switsh

porfa!!!


----------



## ciri (Ago 7, 2007)

Tengo un contador hecho de 0-99..

solo le tenes que sacar la midad.. es exactamente igual!!.

y en donde esta la compuerta negadora pones tu switch!!.

no se ve muy bien si crees que te sirve!.. 

mandame un MP (mensaje privado).. lo tengo en AutoCad 200..

vemos como hacemos para que te lo mande.


----------



## sebastianvz (Ago 8, 2007)

pues mira pones un pulsador en la entrada de el clock en la compueto 7490 y las salidas las mandas a una bcd convertidor de bits a decimal y listo cada que des un pulso tendras com una entrade de el clco puedes usar un pull up o pulldown


----------



## Pipe (Ago 25, 2007)

gracias por los envios pero finalmente solo conecte el swish en la entrada del clock del 7490 con tierra, pero entre medio puse unos diodos rectificadores 1n4007 para regular las tensiones, gracias de toas formas


----------

